# help please



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

mutts


----------



## D1here (Mar 12, 2013)

thanks.... I was about 85% sure thats what it was.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Keep in mind a queen breeds with multiple drone so the colors can vary a lot.


----------

